# Create your own Table Top for Gaming/Sports/Family ext...



## Baddreams (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I just recently launched a Kickstarter Project called "Limitless Table". 

It's a Hand Made Solid Wood Coffee Table ultimately designed by you.... 

You create what appears on the Table's Top. I have a Design tool at Limitlesstable.com that gives you the ability to upload images of your choice and resize them to fit accordingly. The Table has Plank Inserts(8 across) that fit inside a Lip around the table. These are what you custom design. On one side you could have a gaming board/your kids photos/sports/slogans... you name it. On the other you'll have a really nice wood stain of your color choice with a nice gloss finish. You could design your own terrain for what ever game you're playing now and when you're done you just flip that design over and no one will know there is a gaming table underneath. 

If you have a minute please check it out. Thanks in advance....

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2002450312/limitless-table-custom-design-your-own-coffee-tabl


----------

